# italian for 350



## michel (Mar 22, 2005)

This is my first time on here but I have been reading alot in this forum since I found this site a couple of weeks ago.
So, here it is. We have a party in the late summer for 350 that we need to plan now. We have done Italian in the past (265 four weeks ago) but want to do something different. It is not upscale but the budget is not set yet and is very flexible. One of the biggest problems we are having is finding a dessert that is not italian creme cake, panna cotta, or tiramisu that will hold up outdoors for an hour or more and not take major time to prepare.
Also, any pointers on holding pasta? We can and have done it, just want to do it better.

Thanks,
Michel


----------



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Almond cakes stand up great and can be made a day or two ahead, and everyone enjoy's them.

We do TONS of Pasta and have it down to a science to Cook the Pasta Very Al dente, cool it then add the Hot sauce to it seal it up in hotel pans and in 2 hours its perfect. Try alittle bit out to get your timing, try it in 1 hour then in 2 to see how it holds up, thats what we did. :chef:


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Michel! Depends on the kind of pasta you are serving. If you are doing a lasagna or baked ziti cook, hold and transport in Cambros. Will stay hot for about 4 hours. If you are doing stuffed shell, manicotti or ravioli, do the same but bring extra sauce. The pasta tends to absorb the sauce during holding and mixing with extra sauce before serving will freshen it up.

When we do any kind of pasta like linguini, spaghetti, etc. and sauce, you can follow the directions above or you if you have those little butane stoves and the time, you can quickly heat up the pasta and sauce in a saute pan.

In addition to the Almond cake mentioned, biscotti is also a crowd pleaser. Good luck with your event. Gina


----------



## contessacannoli (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello Michel, The reason I'm referred to as Contessa Cannoli is because I make Cannoli pastries for all our family events. The shells can be obtained from bakers supply houses and the filling is simple to whip up. Such a sweet pastry has no equal. Hope this helps. Contessa Cannoli


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

sO, how did the party go?

:talk:


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

The food was cold and the dishwasher died of old age.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOL.....you guys.


----------



## michel (Mar 22, 2005)

hmmm... forgot to get back on and tell about the party. should have told you a couple of years ago that the party went fine, and we used cannoli's. i got the idea when i read ginamiriam's suggestion about stuffed shells.


----------

